

Technology Buries Us Under an Avalanche of Options - davepell
http://tweetagewasteland.com/2011/03/buried-under-an-avalanche-of-options/

======
bediger
I'm torn.

This article is either:

A. An example of the Paradox of Choice
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice:_Why_More...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice:_Why_More_Is_Less))

or

B. Contains the reason why Microsoft has chosen to air those inane commercials
for Bing and Windows Phone 7 whose message is "Let Us Decide: We Know Better
Than You".

